# A New One...



## bgray (Jan 21, 2008)

A pretty long pen, but that's what the customer wanted.

Ebonite.

Any comments welcome.


----------



## papaturner (Jan 21, 2008)

That`s classy!

Perry


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow! That turned out great. I really like the long look, and the blank and kit go well together.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Jan 21, 2008)

Brian -

There's a lot I like about your pen.  I don;t think I've ever seen anything like it.  Please tell me more about it.  What is ebonite?  Where do you get it?  What style of pen is it?  How did you attach the clip?  It really is a very nice pen.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 21, 2008)

Wonderful pen Brian, the gold nib is a great compliment to the over all look.  Hey when some one is paying for it what can you say but NICE[8D]


----------



## Aderhammer (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah man way to work dat j hook into that cap!(thx to firefighta i'm now in the inner loop or should i say hook of what a j hook is)


----------



## Tanner (Jan 21, 2008)

Sweet looking pen.  Beautiful finish!!!


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 21, 2008)

WOW!  That is one beautiful pen!


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 21, 2008)

That finish you have is really top notch. You'll have one pleased customer.


----------



## clthayer (Jan 21, 2008)

Very, very nice

Christian


----------



## bitshird (Jan 21, 2008)

That is a big WOW pen, it looks so well ballanced considering the lenght of the barrel,and the finish looks great, isn't Ebonite pretty dificult to turn[?]


----------



## tipusnr (Jan 21, 2008)

I really like that pen. Normally I don't like the glassy finish pens but the whole package just fits on this one.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 21, 2008)

Very, very nice. It looks like a classic FP. Very well done.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 21, 2008)

awesome.


----------



## simomatra (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice clean lines,very smart. the kit and blank go well together


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aderhammer_
> 
> Yeah man way to work dat j hook into that cap!(thx to firefighta i'm now in the inner loop or should i say hook of what a j hook is)



Aight, Hammer man, I got you! Da Fire man done hook us up with the 4-11 on the J-hook, yo!?

These posers ain't got nothin' on us, we're like the FP kings, you know?

Yeah dog, up until I actually try to do some fabricatin' on some of that closed-end, hidden clip (pooky pookie wiccckka! *scratching on the turntable*) know how, I'ma keep spreadin' the mojo, you know what I'm sayin'?

Peace.
[8D]

Oh yeah, really nice pen, by the way, sorry, got caught up in my own hipness. hehe


----------



## Ligget (Jan 22, 2008)

WOW![:0] Thats one of the best pens I`ve seen on here, great work![][]


----------



## louisbry (Jan 22, 2008)

That is one lovely pen.  The custom work is exquisite and the overall look is spectacular.


----------



## R2 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very, very classy indeed sire!![^]


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 22, 2008)

That's a show stopper. Nice, very nice.


----------



## bgray (Jan 22, 2008)

Someone needs to explain to me what a J hook is....

On this pen, the finial is threaded, and the clip has a hole where those threads go through.


----------



## csb333 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is one of the best looking pens I have ever seen! It makes me realize that my pens need a lot of work!- Chris


----------



## gerryr (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bgray43050_
> 
> Someone needs to explain to me what a J hook is....


If you go to the library and find Bill Jackman's article on doing hidden clip rings, it will be clear.

Beautifully done pen.  Is this some more leftover material from Bexley?


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is one nice pen---wow!   Great Job.[8D]


----------



## devowoodworking (Jan 22, 2008)

Outstanding Brian, amazing craftmanship!!


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jan 22, 2008)

That pen .. the workmanship, the look, the extras like the hidden clip .. made me, no, FORCED me to break out of my cone-of-silence so that I maybe pay you a huge compliment on your creation!  W-O-W ... nice !!


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 22, 2008)

yes, I pay homage to this pen too.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice love the blank.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jan 22, 2008)

As someone said earlier - this is the nicest pen I've seen on here in a while.  I hope you have it in your photo album so there is a possibility Jeff will post it as a featured pen.


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 22, 2008)

> Yeah dog, up until I actually try to do some fabricatin' on some of that closed-end, hidden clip (pooky pookie wiccckka! *scratching on the turntable*) know how, I'ma keep spreadin' the mojo, you know what I'm sayin'?



Actually, no, I don't know what you are saying, g


----------



## Buzz (Jan 22, 2008)

Very classy pen.  Well done!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 23, 2008)

Excellent Job Brian, Looks really great.


----------



## alxe24 (Jan 23, 2008)

Terrific. Awesome looking pen. I do have 2 questions I hope I hera back from you.
1) Where is the clip from. Did you take a pen appart or can you get the clip on its own.
2) Is that El grande kit without the center band?
Thanks and congrats on that awesome pen


----------



## bgray (Jan 23, 2008)

The clip is from an Artisan pen.  Those come with the cheap plating, so I send them to a plater to upgrade.

The only kit parts is the nib holder and section from an el grande.


----------



## broitblat (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice!  I like the material and love the execution.

  -Barry


----------



## txcwboy (Jan 23, 2008)

Where did you get the ebonite ? Was it turned on a metal lathe ? its beautttttttiful 

Dave


----------



## bgray (Jan 23, 2008)

The ebonite is stuff that isn't made anymore.  You have to scavenge around to find that stuff.  And yes, the pen and parts involved are primarily done on the metal lathe.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 24, 2008)

Positively gorgeous work,Brian!
Many great features all in one pen.[8D]


----------



## txcwboy (Jan 24, 2008)

"You have to scavenge around to find that stuff"  is code for I AINT TELLIN ! 

Dave


----------



## bgray (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by txcwboy_
> 
> "You have to scavenge around to find that stuff"  is code for I AINT TELLIN !
> 
> Dave



Well, no...that's not what I meant.

This ebonite is very tough to find.  If I had a source for it, I would buy every inch that I could.  Right now, I only have 8 inches of it left.

This particular rod came from Bruno Corsini, who is a friend of mine.

Sometimes this kind of stuff comes up on ebay, but very rarely.  Other than that, like I said, you have to scavenge...


----------

